# gender guesses...boy or girl? Scan in 6 days!



## DenyseGiguere

Hi ladies!

We have our gender scan in 6 days...eeeek so excited! 

We have a 2 year old son who I knew as soon as I was pregnant that he was a boy. This time around I have no idea! I am really hoping for a girl so we can have one of each, but I will be happy either way as long as the baby is healthy.

Here are a few pictures from our 12 week scan. Any guesses?
 



Attached Files:







Ultrasound 1.jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 30









Ultrasound 2.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 40









Ultrasound 3.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 50


----------



## MrsSasha

Hard to say. My scan is in 7 days and we are hoping for a girl too :D 
I will just wish you a girl , I have no idea who is on the scan :D


----------



## DenyseGiguere

MrsSasha said:


> Hard to say. My scan is in 7 days and we are hoping for a girl too :D
> I will just wish you a girl , I have no idea who is on the scan :D

Good luck at your scan! Hope the week flies by fast for both of us


----------



## J.Entwistle

I think that is possibly a girl nub, im no expert by any means though! Ive seen conflicting info on skulls so im gonna stick with girl, and as it looks the same shape as my recent scan im hoping to be on team :pink: too :)


----------



## DenyseGiguere

J.Entwistle said:


> I think that is possibly a girl nub, im no expert by any means though! Ive seen conflicting info on skulls so im gonna stick with girl, and as it looks the same shape as my recent scan im hoping to be on team :pink: too :)

How cool, our sons were born the same month in 2012 :) My son was born January 4, 2012. I hope we both find out we're having little girls :)


----------



## MrsSasha

haha, And I have a son born in 2012 , but summer time :D


----------



## capegirl7

Girl


----------



## lesh07

I think girl too. xx


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Thank you so much ladies - scan is in 3 days and I'm getting so excited!


----------



## JoHio

Without a doubt for me, girl.


----------



## MoldyVoldy

I think girl, too!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Thank you so much ladies - if they tell me girl I know I'm going to cry. Having one of each would be a dream come true for me <3


----------



## mazndave

Hope you get your girl! I'm in the same position as you, one little boy already and would love to have a daughter.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

mazndave said:


> Hope you get your girl! I'm in the same position as you, one little boy already and would love to have a daughter.

Thank you, I hope you get a girl too!


----------



## mazndave

Good luck with your scan today!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Thank you - only 5 hours to wait lol


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Any last minute guesses - a lot of people in my FB group think boy :( I have no idea now


----------



## Mrs HM

Hi Denyse!!! 
What lovely pics of your LO.

I think girl too btw! Good luck for your scan


----------



## Hoping4Four

I hope you get your girl! :)


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Well we had our scan - unfortunately baby was so active and moving around so much they couldn't tell the gender. I've booked a private ultrasound for tomorrow afternoon to see if we can find out. Any thoughts?
 



Attached Files:







BABY_3.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 12









BABY_8.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 12









BABY_19.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 8









BABY_6.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 6









BABY_11.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 10


----------



## mazndave

Aww no, that must be so disappointing after all that wait! Good luck tomorrow afternoon, hope they're more successful.


----------



## J.Entwistle

Aww man! That's rubbish, i hope your cheeky monkey shows you the goods tomorrow! Im still going to say girl from your newest scan, although i find the later scans more confusing to tell apart! (That last pic looks like an overview of the crotch area with a foot pointing up ?!)
Just spotted you'd replied to me, our DS's were born Jan (17th - was due 5th grr!) and we're both having August babies! I hope we both get our girls, keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you tomorrow!

Good luck!


----------



## MrsSasha

Oh noooo, I really hope you find tomorrow and I still wish you a girl. Scan looks like my sons but they are all same for me lol 
It's my scan tomorrow too. Hope we get girls :)))


----------



## Misscalais

Naughty bubba! Hopefully you'll find out tomorrow :) I think girl, skull looks different to my new bubs and he's a boy :)


----------



## J.Entwistle

Good luck today! :) fingers crossed!


----------



## foxiechick1

Good luck hope you hear pink today x


----------



## MrsSasha

Good luck! Can't wait for your update )))))))))))) time is going sooooooo slowwww


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Thank you so much ladies - the support and words of encouragement mean a lot to me :) About 8 hours until our scan - luckily for this scan I don't need a full bladder, they just suggest you eat something sweet before the appointment, so I'm thinking we'll have a much better shot at finding out gender today.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Misscalais said:


> Naughty bubba! Hopefully you'll find out tomorrow :) I think girl, skull looks different to my new bubs and he's a boy :)

Yeah this baby looks way different than my son did at all our scans, so I'm thinking :pink: too! 

Thanks for the good vibes ladies! :hugs:


----------



## MrsSasha

What a long wait :)))))))))))))) cannot wait


----------



## Nikki1979

I am no expert but am thinking girl. Good luck with your scan today and I hope you hear pink.


----------



## Mum2threeboys

How exciting! I guess girl from your first pics :flower:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

I am thrilled to report we are having a baby GIRL!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## mayb_baby

Congrats on team :pink:


----------



## Nikki1979

yaaay.. congratulations!!!!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Thank you so much ladies!! We are over the moon


----------



## mazndave

Congratulations, that's fantastic news! I hope I'm as lucky as you and hear girl in 2 weeks time! x


----------



## MrsSasha

Congratulations! You are so lucky!


----------



## foxiechick1

Congratulations! Wonderful news! X


----------



## Misscalais

That's awesome! Congrats :)


----------

